# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  السجن 5 سنوات لجرائم التحرش فى الجزائر

## لارين

أعلنت السلطات الجزائرية أنها ستباشر بداية من شهر إبريل المقبل، تطبيق عقوبة السجن خمس سنوات على كل رجل يثبُت أنه تحرّش بإمرأة فى الساحات العمومية أو فى أماكن العمل.

وتأتى العقوبة تطبيقاً لما سمى “الاستراتيجية الوطنية لمحاربة العنف ضد المرأة”،إذ فجرت جدلاً واسعاً فى الشارع الجزائرى، إذ رأى قانونيون أنها تعانى قصوراً من الناحية التطبيقية، بينما انتقدها بعض الرجال، متسائلين: أين عقوبة المحترشات بنا؟

وتأخر تطبيق قانون العقوبات الجزائرى المتعلق بالتحرشات الجنسية والعنف النفسى واللفظى ضد المرأة أكثر من ست سنوات، إذ صادقت الحكومة فى العام 2007 على مادة جديدة فى قانون العقوبات تخص التحرشات الجنسية والعنف النفسى واللفظى فى حق المرأة، بعدما كان الأمر مقتصراً على العنف الجسمى فقط.

وبقيت المادة القانونية الجديدة غير معمول بها حتى الثامن مارس الجارى، إذ بعث الرئيس عبد العزيز بوتفليقة رسالة إلى النساء الجزائريات بمناسبة اليوم العالمى للمرأة، أمر فيها وزارة العدل بتفعيل الاستراتيجية الوطنية لمكافحة العنف ضد المرأة، عبر تشديد أحكام قانون العقوبات الخاص بالتحرش اللفظى والجنسى فى الساحات العمومية وأماكن العمل، بهدف إتمام الترسانة القانونية الخاصة بحماية المرأة، والتى شرعت فيها الحكومة بداية من سنة 2004.

----------

